# Ozito For Mill



## Henno (13/7/09)

I have been searching and reading everything in here about powering my new mill. I'm buggered if I can find a 1400rpm motor anywhere locally and a new or refurbished one was going to start a over $130.

One of the threads I read was a guy who bought an Ozito from Bunnings for $99 that seemed to have a low enough rpm to do the job. Can't remember if it was driving a MM2 or a millmaster. Anyway I can't find that thread again. Have tried the google site:ausiehombrewer bit and putting the + sign in the search engine hear. Has turned up all good stuff but not that thread again.

From memory the OPer referred to bunnings as bunningtons if that jogs any memory. I'm off to the big smoke today and was considering getting one of these ozito hammer drills. I think he said it had a spade handle so may have been this model linky It has no reference to the drills rpm though from what I can see. I have a cheapie dynalink hammer drill and when I tried that the other day it is WAY too fast.

I've been into the Bundy bunnings a few times since to try and get some more info or even buy one but supposedly at $99 they can't keep em on the shelves.

Any help would be appreciated.
H


----------



## kirem (13/7/09)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=16074

ozito web page has 0-550/min no load variable speed


----------



## 3G (13/7/09)

Henno
Ozita make paint/texturecoat mixers which are slow and powerful, would be ideal for grain. Not sure on price sorry.


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/09)

I have an ozito lawnmower and ozito whipper snipper, both very robust and reliable. Ozito is a rebadged Bunnings 'house' brand exactly like ALDI have with their folksy 'fantasy brand' names like 'ocean rise' fish and 'cowbelle' cheese etc, however Ozito seem to be good quality but inexpensive. I'd go the drill.


----------



## floppinab (13/7/09)

On a related note, anyone think this would drive my Mashmaster Mill.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PROTOOL-Festool-MXP...93%3A5|294%3A30

Speeds look OK but it looks like it's variable speed which leads me to think that like most other variable speed drives there still wouldn't be enough torque to get it up from standstill.


----------



## 3G (13/7/09)

floppinab said:


> On a related note, anyone think this would drive my MM Mill.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PROTOOL-Festool-MXP...93%3A5|294%3A30
> 
> Speeds look OK but it looks like it's variable speed which leads me to think that like most other variable speed drives there still wouldn't be enough torque to get it up from standstill.




Will be better than a drill, also be good for mashing in.


----------



## QldKev (13/7/09)

I'm running a 18v cordless drill. Something very close to this cordless, mine is just the older model.

Ensure what ever drill you pick has a gearbox, not just variable speed from the trigger; that way you can run the switch more open for a set rev and get more torque out of it.

The paint PROTOOL would run way too fast for a mill. You only want a crush at around 150-200rpm



QldKev


----------



## djnettelbeck (13/7/09)

Hi Henno

I recently posted this option in another homebrew site and reckon it may be a good option to slow a lekky motor instead of pulleys. Its a speed regulator for 240 volt motors that keeps torque up, but It only works on brush type motors.. any opinions? 
By the way my ozito drill works a treat, but I found this speed controller by accident and thought it may put an old leccy motor I have had lying around to good use. Sorry i cant vouch for it, but maybe someone who has a bit of an idea could "bust my myth" 

Linky- http://www.siliconchip.com.au/cms/A_111364/article.html


----------



## doglet (13/7/09)

I'm about to put a motor on my mill too. Check this thread (http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...28437&st=20) and look at what AndrewQLD has done with a 24V motor from Oatley Electonics. I have just ordered one of them and will put it all together in a coupleof weeks time. I have also ordered a speed controller module from Oatley and will be able to have variable speed by using a potentiometer.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## rude (14/7/09)

just brewed today heres my first attempt with this motor
absolute luxuary compared to the hand crank


----------



## rude (14/7/09)

whoops


----------



## rude (14/7/09)

this is what drives it


----------



## hando (14/7/09)

QldKev said:


> I'm running a 18v cordless drill. Something very close to this cordless, mine is just the older model.
> 
> Ensure what ever drill you pick has a gearbox, not just variable speed from the trigger; that way you can run the switch more open for a set rev and get more torque out of it.
> 
> ...



Why do you need to crush grain at a certain speed???


----------



## QldKev (14/7/09)

hando said:


> Why do you need to crush grain at a certain speed???



As per the Monster mill site Linky, you risk too much flour with higher speeds.

QldKev


----------



## floppinab (14/7/09)

QldKev said:


> As per the Monster mill site Linky, you risk too much flour with higher speeds.
> 
> QldKev



Kev, I made a mistake in my orig. post, my mill is a Mashmaster. Given others experience to date with this mill I don't think the cordless would cut it.


----------



## QldKev (14/7/09)

floppinab said:


> Kev, I made a mistake in my orig. post, my mill is a Mashmaster. Given others experience to date with this mill I don't think the cordless would cut it.



I think the mill speed should not increase too much for the Mashmaster (someone correct me if I am wrong) 

Not sure of the amount of torque required for that mill. But for any motor you plan on running I would start with a small feed hole and enlarge this based on the load while crushing. Ie. If the motor doesn't slow much open up the feed hole more. With my 40nm drill I crush 5.5kg grain in under 3 minutes. A smaller feed hole would increase this time more, but have less load onto the drill/motor. I did post on here about having a larger feed hole than I currently use but the drill was bogging with the load when crushing the grain for a weizen. Just ideas.

QldKev


----------



## Jazzafish (14/7/09)

I recently got an ozito electric hammer drill for $30 to do the job. Has a variable speed which is great. At this stage I have one hand to hold the drill and another to pour the grain, but will probally make a system to lock in the drill to free up the hands.


----------



## cooperplace (18/7/09)

floppinab said:


> On a related note, anyone think this would drive my Mashmaster Mill.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com.au/PROTOOL-Festool-MXP...93%3A5|294%3A30
> 
> Speeds look OK but it looks like it's variable speed which leads me to think that like most other variable speed drives there still wouldn't be enough torque to get it up from standstill.




check this ebay item: 120446672959	

you want a drill with a gearbox, and this one looks as tho' it might have one,

Peter


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (18/7/09)

rude said:


> whoops



Windscreen Wiper Motor?
Just looking at the connection plug?


----------



## floppinab (20/7/09)

ywurrie said:


> Hi Henno
> 
> I recently posted this option in another homebrew site and reckon it may be a good option to slow a lekky motor instead of pulleys. Its a speed regulator for 240 volt motors that keeps torque up, but It only works on brush type motors.. any opinions?
> By the way my ozito drill works a treat, but I found this speed controller by accident and thought it may put an old leccy motor I have had lying around to good use. Sorry i cant vouch for it, but maybe someone who has a bit of an idea could "bust my myth"
> ...



Any further thought on this one. My 20 yo uni electronics suggests this should go close to delivering a high percentage of the motors rated power at lower speeds......... but it is 20 years old!!!!!!


----------



## seravitae (20/7/09)

Just mentioning - I used an ozito electric drill last night on some copper work for my brewery, and the bit got stuck, with the motor running but stalled. Within 2 seconds massive amounts of smoke came out of the unit and set the smoke alarm off. These cheap drills have no stall protection, so I would not leave this unit unattended on a mill incase you do stall it, based on the amount of smoke i saw, it will likely set on fire very quickly.


----------



## Sammus (20/7/09)

I tried a variety of drills to drive my millmaster, all to no avail. Ozito being the first and cheapest option (700W hammer drill or there abouts). They can run at low speeds, but they also run at nowhere near there stated power at those low speeds. It wouldn't even crack a single grain dropped in whilst running at anything but full speed.

That's my experience with them anyway, I ended up getting a proper motor and gearing it down with pulleys to a nice 115rpm. It has enough torque to do anything, I reckon itd even crush another millmaster.


----------



## rude (20/7/09)

Yeastie Beastie said:


> Windscreen Wiper Motor?
> Just looking at the connection plug?




yes it is a windscreen wiper motor.
just used an ohm meter to find the 2 winding wires
not sure what the other wires are for but not needed


----------



## stakka82 (9/5/13)

Bit of a gravedig, but...

Does anyone use an ozito drill similar to this for their mill? I just bought a malt muncher from KK and need a drill. Low speed high torque corded ozito drill with spade handle:

http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_ozito-1050w-spade-handle-drill_P6290127.aspx?search=high+torque+drill&searchType=any&searchSubType=products

Is it just gonna die on me after the first crack?


----------



## Black n Tan (9/5/13)

I have an ozito spade handle drill (OZSHD1050WA) in combo with barley crusher: works great. From recollection the drill was sub $100 and had a three year warranty. It has the torque required and low rpm (often used to mix paint etc).


----------



## Crusty (9/5/13)

stakka82 said:


> Bit of a gravedig, but...
> 
> Does anyone use an ozito drill similar to this for their mill? I just bought a malt muncher from KK and need a drill. Low speed high torque corded ozito drill with spade handle:
> 
> ...


I'm using this drill on my MiniMill.
Plenty of grunt even at snail speeds, works really well.


----------



## Phillo (9/5/13)

Been through 3 drills on my Victoria mill before finding this one. It's an absolute beast, and most importantly it handles the low speeds without shitting itself.


----------



## tiprya (9/5/13)

I use the Ozito 1050W drill, had it for over a year, works a treat with my monster mill.


----------



## adryargument (9/5/13)

Henno said:


> I'm buggered if I can find a 1400rpm motor anywhere locally


1400 RPM?? To crush grain?
You trying to pulverise it into powder or keep the hulls intact?

My understanding is 150-200rpm is ideal.... 

Edit: http://www.motiondynamics.com.au/home-brewer-special-worm-drive-motor-dc-speed-controller.html


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/13)

stakka82 said:


> Bit of a gravedig, but...
> 
> Does anyone use an ozito drill similar to this for their mill? I just bought a malt muncher from KK and need a drill. Low speed high torque corded ozito drill with spade handle:
> 
> ...


This is definitely the drill that God uses.

Highly recommended.


----------



## stakka82 (9/5/13)

Hahaha Bribie. Awesome guys, just the set of responses you want. And bloody quickly too!

Will be buying this on Saturday, then I'm in business.


----------



## Phillo (9/5/13)

Freakin noisy though mate. Makes me feel like a MAN!!


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

I bought one of those 1050W beasts on the recommendation of AHB and using it on my mill is poetry in motion. I'm convinced I could crush a grain mill, in my grain mill, using this drill. It's basically like the grain isn't even there. I used a cheap cordless drill before and it would clonk out every few seconds, had to shake the mill around, pour the grain out, try again ... The Ozito doesn't even give a shit. Grain flows through like water.

The only issue I have with it is that it is huge and heavy as hell. You want some kind of rest or something to balance it on unless you're a masochistic body builder.


----------



## Florian (9/5/13)

So are these definitely working on the original MillMaster?


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

Maybe I'm just having a mental blank here, but why would it matter which mill it was? Aren't grain mills all basically identical except some are mysteriously $150 more expensive than others? As long as it has a protruding rod where you'd normally turn the handle, just stick the drill on there instead.


----------



## kahlerisms (9/5/13)

So is this drill really the cheapest option? I already have a cordless drill so whatever I buy will be on permanent attached-to-mill duties. Is there not some little motor out there that does what we want without the $90 outlay and inconvenience of the drill?

I thought I saw some of you guys using 24v or 12v dc motors?


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

I've never seen one of those motors you're talking about cost less than $90. Normally it's much more. If the motors were so cheap, we would all have them instead of drills. 

But maybe somebody has a link to a grey market eBay store or something.


----------



## Black n Tan (9/5/13)

I agree it is heavy and noisy. I have my barley crusher mounted on a lid to a plastic bucket (like most I guess). I just rest the drill on it side on a second bucket (with lid or I guess you could just turn the bucket upside down) of the same size and it frees up my other hand to pour more grain in the hopper etc and saves from holding the drill the whole time. The drill has an dial adjustable trigger so you set the maximum rpm, then just use a rubberband to hold the trigger down and you don't even have to hold the drill. Simple but effective. Might get some ear muffs.


----------



## slash22000 (9/5/13)

You know you can lock the trigger on without having to use a rubber band right? It's a feature of the drill.


----------



## Florian (9/5/13)

slash22000 said:


> Maybe I'm just having a mental blank here, but why would it matter which mill it was? Aren't grain mills all basically identical except some are mysteriously $150 more expensive than others? As long as it has a protruding rod where you'd normally turn the handle, just stick the drill on there instead.


Nope, not all mills can be handled by the same motor or drill, simply because their rollers are larger and heavier and probably some other physical factors I'm not familiar with.

And some mills are more expensive simply because they are bigger, better and built to last a life time and don't bog down after a few years because of some design failure (non geared rollers spring to mind).

No mystery.


----------



## warra48 (9/5/13)

I have one of the original MillMasters and run it with an Aldi $50 drill, I think it's 1050 watts.
It works fine, but it won't work very well from a standing start. I have to have the drill running before feeding in the grain.
That's probably because of the large size of the rollers and their width, and the fact there's quite a bit of weight to get moving.
If I reduced the feed in to a small area, I could probably mill from a standing start, but I'm happy with the fact I can mill 5 kg of grain in 30 to 60 seconds, depending on how fast I feed it in.


----------



## Black n Tan (9/5/13)

slash22000, I think i knew that but from recollection couldn't get it working properly with the grain. I'll try again and dispense with the rubberband if it works.


----------



## Bribie G (9/5/13)

Arnie recommends it as well, heavy duty bit of kit.


----------



## Edak (10/5/13)

I use the drill that you linked to and it is a beast. Check out my gallery. Sorry can't link it on mobile.

Edit: yeah I can!
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/981-malt-muncher-motorised-grain-mill/


----------



## Crusty (10/5/13)

Edak said:


> I use the drill that you linked to and it is a beast. Check out my gallery. Sorry can't link it on mobile.
> 
> Edit: yeah I can!
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/gallery/album/981-malt-muncher-motorised-grain-mill/


Great setup Edak.
Are you using anything to hold down the drill to the bench or just relying on the torque throw against the bench.
These things have got some grunt & can twist ya wrist if ya not careful.


----------



## slash22000 (10/5/13)

> These things have got some grunt & can twist ya wrist if ya not careful.


Confirmed. First time I milled with the Ozito, I was accustomed to my wee little cordless drill, the mill/grain had enough weight that the cordless would shit itself rather than shift the mill. Bloody Ozito just about catapulted my whole setup across the kitchen, almost sent me ass over heels like a bloody Judo throw or something.

Lesson here is, hold on tight, because the drill won't move, it moves everything else around it.


----------



## tiprya (10/5/13)

Do you guys run your Ozito at full speed?

I find full trigger pressure goes full speed no matter the setting, so I half-pull the trigger to get it to run at the slowest it will go without stalling.

Just wondering if I shouldn't bother and just chew through the grain as quickly as it goes?


----------



## QldKev (10/5/13)

tiprya said:


> Do you guys run your Ozito at full speed?
> 
> I find full trigger pressure goes full speed no matter the setting, so I half-pull the trigger to get it to run at the slowest it will go without stalling.
> 
> Just wondering if I shouldn't bother and just chew through the grain as quickly as it goes?



All mills have a recommended speed range. Exceed this and you get more flour.


----------



## CONNOR BREWARE (10/5/13)

My Ozito spade died a few weeks ago. It was only six months old so I think it's just luck of the draw. I will be happily taking an exchange as it ran my three roller MM easily.

@ Tip, no not full speed. I tend to start up slowly and then run at maybe half speed. It handled 10 kg of grain pretty quickly without much flour. You will get a feel for it as you see the grist and as Qld kev says checkout your drills specs if you need.

Cheers


----------



## Maheel (10/5/13)

if you pull the trigger in full it runs fast
i lock my ozitio "On" and then dial in the speed (plus 3 clicks as the no load speed needs to be factored in) i want turning the "speed dial" on the trigger with no grain in the mill
i then it off at the plug at the wall leaving it "ON" at the trigger
toss the grain in and turn the plug back ON
then quickly adjust a click or two on the dial while running

these drills have a lot of torque !!

here is a vid of mine


----------



## doon (10/5/13)

That link to video doesnt work for me


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/13)

When I got my Marga I took the crank handle, which has a winged end to fit into the driving "hole", to a local mechanic shop and they straightened it out, cut off to a few cm and it just lives permanently in the Ozito as a "drill bit". Stick the winged end into the mill socket and away it goes. I just stand there and hold it, not quite as fast as Maheel's mill but not bad for the money and gives a great BIAB size crush. I crank the speed down to a really fast Italian Mama making flour for her pizza and pasta.


----------



## QldKev (10/5/13)

doon said:


> That link to video doesnt work for me


did 4 me


----------



## Crusty (10/5/13)

QldKev said:


> did 4 me


Works for me too.


----------



## Yob (10/5/13)

nice slippers Edak [piccie] or are they funky volly's?

I use a Taurus Aldi drill, similar, set up with a marga set in a plank, the plank sits atop the MT and just mill right into it


----------



## doon (10/5/13)

worked on pc!


----------



## Edak (10/5/13)

Hey crusty I have it bolted down so I don't have to worry about it ripping the mill off. If you look at the underside picture you will see the bolt had. 

Cheers yob, they are some funky volley shoes I picked up in New York. I love them


----------



## Edak (10/5/13)

Oh and a for the speed I use it as slowly as possible. I start it up with the trigger and press the hold button then adjust as slowly as possible.


----------



## Crusty (10/5/13)

Edak said:


> Hey crusty I have it bolted down so I don't have to worry about it ripping the mill off. If you look at the underside picture you will see the bolt had.
> 
> Cheers yob, they are some funky volley shoes I picked up in New York. I love them


Cheers mate.


----------



## breakbeer (10/5/13)

Edak said:


> Oh and a for the speed I use it as slowly as possible. I start it up with the trigger and press the hold button then adjust as slowly as possible.


ahhhhh, so you have to dial down the speed AFTER you press the trigger. 

I'll try that next time. I just thought the speed control on mine was stuffed


----------



## Bribie G (10/5/13)

Yob said:


> nice slippers Edak [piccie] or are they funky volly's?
> 
> I use a Taurus Aldi drill, similar, set up with a marga set in a plank, the plank sits atop the MT and just mill right into it
> 
> ...


Similar here, I used to concoct all sorts of chutes and funnels to catch the grain but nowadays I just let it fall into a big washing up bowl. It normally sits a lot further out from the bench than the above photo, like a pirate walking the Plank, with a big counterweight at one end (NC cube full of wort or whatever).

Edit: probably Spendless Shoes canvas slip ons, buy one pair and get the next half price. I have a collection of various checks etc. myself. Can't seem to find the denim coloured ones nowadays. They really are the people's shoe, teens wear them, Gen Y wears them, farts wear them.


----------



## Edak (10/5/13)

You can get them from spend less shoes? Awesome! Now I don't have to go back to USA.


----------



## kahlerisms (3/6/13)

Is this an Aldi alternative?

http://aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_27081.htm?WT.mc_id=2013-06-03-09-26


----------



## Edak (3/6/13)

kahlerisms said:


> Is this an Aldi alternative?
> 
> http://aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_27081.htm?WT.mc_id=2013-06-03-09-26


I wouldn't use that, it's not suitable in my books. Too fast...


----------



## Yob (3/6/13)

It's what I use, has a dial switch on the trigger, plenty of torque and has done me 12 months without missing a beat.. Was only $50 from memory..

Cant fault it.


----------



## lael (3/6/13)

What sort of speed do you run it at Yob? Does it start ok with grain in the mill?


----------



## kahlerisms (3/6/13)

At the moment I'm using a cordless Ryobi one job on the slowest setting. I haven't had any problems so far in the three times I've milled other that it seems to be pretty rough on the battery and a flat battery is a pain in the arse so I was thinking of buying something dedicated. This is half the price of the Ozito.


----------



## Yob (3/6/13)

lael said:


> What sort of speed do you run it at Yob? Does it start ok with grain in the mill?


3rd click from stop, dunno how many revs mate but a nice crush, no drama with starting with grain in the mill (marga)


----------



## lael (5/6/13)

looks the goods. Aldi return policy is brilliant too. Think I'll grab one on Sat and try it out.


----------



## Edak (6/6/13)

Yob said:


> 3rd click from stop, dunno how many revs mate but a nice crush, no drama with starting with grain in the mill (marga)


Well then I eat my words... 
It looked like a speed drill (given that it goes up to 2800rpm) and the torque was not listed.

Go ahead and get it!


----------



## Bribie G (6/6/13)

lael, don't forget that Aldi only have hardware items for a week or so then rotate, so they might not have one in stock at the moment. Most stuff seems to rotate round twice or three times a year.


----------



## lael (6/6/13)

Bribie G said:


> lael, don't forget that Aldi only have hardware items for a week or so then rotate, so they might not have one in stock at the moment. Most stuff seems to rotate round twice or three times a year.


http://aldi.com.au/au/html/offers/2827_27081.htm

I think it is conveniently due in this Sat... I'll try it out and return it if it isn't good enough. Hmmm... what is Bunnings like on returns? tempted to do a face off...


----------



## Bribie G (23/6/13)

Bump.
Was in Aldi this morning, they still have a shedload of drills at my local branch, may be still available elsewhere.


----------



## DU99 (23/6/13)

Nothing around my Area


----------



## GalBrew (5/7/13)

Here is my mill just finished putting it together, with customary ozito beast drill.


----------



## Crusty (5/7/13)

GalBrew said:


> Here is my mill just finished putting it together, with customary ozito beast drill.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Same as my setup.
Works really well.


----------



## breakbeer (12/8/13)

Finally got around to taking back the Ozito drill that I bought which is way too fast for the mill, swapped it over for the spade handle one

Milled with it yesterday & the speed is perfect! Only problem is the locking button doesn't work


----------



## Yob (12/8/13)

Have you played with it while not plugged in? Depress the trigger and then hold in the button while releasing the trigger?


----------



## breakbeer (12/8/13)

Yeah, I've tried it a few different ways, the button seems to lock into place as you press it down but it doesn't hold the trigger down


----------



## Diesel80 (12/8/13)

Breakbeer,

someone in the ghetto thread had a work around for another drill. I think it was a screw clamp or similar.

They fixed their drill sideways on some wood at their milling station, and then simply screwed the clamp or whatever it was to the desired point and the drill did its thing.

The spade handly drill is a top bit of brewing kit.

Cheers,
D80


----------



## breakbeer (12/8/13)

I just revert to an old saying my dad taught me

If it cant be fixed with Gaffa Tape or Cable Ties, it can't be fixed


----------



## Edak (12/8/13)

Cable ties = win in this situation... Now you have the power Glenn, go forth and mill!


----------



## Newts (23/10/13)

Hey guys, just picked up a Mashmaster Minimill and the drill to run it  Mill looks beasty. Just wanted to know if this is the drill your all talking about?





Hope so cause that means I can put together my build on the weekend.

Cheers,

Newts


----------



## Edak (23/10/13)

Yep that's the one alright!

let us know how you go with your build


----------

